
Bitcoin won't last in world of finance, warns Nobel-winning economist - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jan/25/bitcoin-wont-last-in-world-of-finance-warns-nobel-winning-economist
======
airbreather
Economists rarely agree, so by definition are rarely correct.

As economics is the study of human behaviour primarily, it is very hard to
predict what will and will not happen.

You have to think that any economist that actually knew with any certainty
what was going to happen would be rich and sunning on the beach with a
cocktail.

~~~
zawerf
Historically scientists rarely agree either but you can't say that by
definition they are rarely correct. Most economists probably agree on more
core concepts than they disagree on.

I have no horse in this race, just thought it's a funny reason to dismiss an
entire field.

~~~
slededit
I think you can say they are rarely correct. Scientific Papers that truly
advance our understanding are rare indeed. The rest are either failed
hypothesis or of little predictive value.

Note that this is not at all a value judgement. Incorrect hypothesis are
important steps in the way of learning new things, and papers of little
predictive value can in volume lead us to new solutions.

------
skepticmoron
The explanations they give as to why it won’t succeed are like 12 years old
reading anything about bitcoin for the first time. Duh!!

------
mythrwy
He might be right, but if he said anything different would he be allowed in
Davos at the table with the lords of the world?

